
JQuery Sheetrock - lauriswtf
http://chriszarate.github.io/sheetrock/
======
DigitalSea
This is brilliant and I think I'll be giving this a try. In the era of nosql
databases, people often forget that nosql databases are essentially just
spreadsheets.

